

Ask HN: How important is the app icon? - amac

Hey folks,<p>I&#x27;m releasing an app in a couple of weeks if all goes to plan. My question is, how important is the icon&#x2F;logo? Should one hire a professional designer for this? Do you sketch out your idea first and then take it to a pro?<p>It&#x27;s interesting to look back; it appears most startups make do with anything (e.e Sergey Brin&#x27;s Google logo with GIMP) but it seems more and more are very polished.<p>You can see my effort at theoctopusapp.com.
======
lsiunsuex
I would say the app icon is very much important. People are visual in nature;
this is why we have designers and not just programmers. An icon should ideally
represent what the app does; should possibly share the apps / companies color
scheme; should be easy to tell apart from the next app in it's category and
should be recognizable in a sea of other apps.

Nothing sucks more then wanting to use an app you haven't used in a few weeks,
but not being able to find it swiping past numerous other apps on your phone.

I'm a programmer, but I always like to sketch out what I want first. Setup
some ground rules - color, major design points, etc... then give it to a
designer and let them take over.

Ask for 2 or 3 versions - possibly even ask multiple designers for a version
and see what you like best.

~~~
amac
Thanks for the advice.

------
krat0sprakhar
I was working on a developer tool which had a lot of users (~500k) where we
were using a stock icon. Not until a much later release we changed the icon
that was designed by a professional designer. Few of our users did complain
that it didn't look great in their Mac / Linux docks! Story on mobile might be
a bit different but from my perspective, unless I don't pin the icon to my
dock (in which case I use the app A LOT) I generally don't seem to care about
the icon as long as its decent.

EDIT: I guess this is on the cards, but you should first redesign the landing
page on octopusapp.com. All the best!

------
amac
Thanks for the advice. I know what you're saying regarding the landing page,
it's spartan at best. (what can I say, I'm a minimalist)

